

The Maxivision movie projector system, called "400% better" by Ebert. - zck
http://web.archive.org/web/20021006053821/http://www.geocities.com/hollywood/makeup/4303/maxivision.html

======
zck
The Ebert quote is from [http://www.newsweek.com/2010/04/30/why-i-
hate-3-d-and-you-sh...](http://www.newsweek.com/2010/04/30/why-i-hate-3-d-and-
you-should-too.html)

